# Must Find



## LatinDrifter05 (Feb 11, 2004)

*anyone Know Were I Can Find A 180sx For Cheap*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have one for sale right now if you want it.. i'm selling it for 25,000$ i swapped in a newer rb26dett not too long ago and converted it to twin turbo. 2 x HKS SPL-T51R. got nismo forged internals, titanium valves, valve springs, cams, cam sprockets, HKS type-s FMIC, blitz bov, 200 shot nos, etc. hks clutch, custom made transmission, nismo LSD, the list goes on.. 12 point roll cage, bride buckets, nismo steering wheel / shift knob.. i was drifting then messed up my whole front bumper.. i put a s15 front end on it w/ a uras bumper. side skirts and rear bumper are from vertex. full JIC suspension w/ do-luck stuff.. 3 piece work meister s1's w/ r32 gtr brembo brake upgrade.. you want it??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll pay 20k thats 25k is way too much...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i have one for sale right now if you want it.. i'm selling it for 25,000$ i swapped in a newer rb26dett not too long ago and converted it to twin turbo. 2 x HKS SPL-T51R. got nismo forged internals, titanium valves, valve springs, cams, cam sprockets, HKS type-s FMIC, blitz bov, 200 shot nos, etc. hks clutch, custom made transmission, nismo LSD, the list goes on.. 12 point roll cage, bride buckets, nismo steering wheel / shift knob.. i was drifting then messed up my whole front bumper.. i put a s15 front end on it w/ a uras bumper. side skirts and rear bumper are from vertex. full JIC suspension w/ do-luck stuff.. 3 piece work meister s1's w/ r32 gtr brembo brake upgrade.. you want it??


whatever... that car is junk! half of that shit doesn't even work anymore! I would only pay @ $12,000 for it you ***. $25k?? you can't be serious. You ever get that new headgasket for it??


----------



## LatinDrifter05 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey *vsp3c* Is it really a right-handed srive 180sx if so send me pictueres if this is all true i am verey interested


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Dont lie Vsp3c!!!.....
You wernt drifting when u messed it up...just for lying you should lower the price for him...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i got one for sale.its the one from the initial D videos. I rent it out to them, but ill sell it to you for $20,000 because there is some drifting body damage. come on, better get it before it goes on ebay.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

being in wrecks makes the car worth less


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift, 25k isn't that bad.. i put about 40grand into my car and it's running beautifully as of now. i just bought a lamborghini murcielago and got bored w/ the 180sx.

opium, yes i finally got my new headgasket  apexi 1.4mm metal head gasket. 1.2mm can't handle my boost 

azrps13, you know me!! you live down the street from me!!! you were there when i messed my front end up!!!!

krillo, stop stealing my potential buyers

latindrift05, yes it is RHD. i imported it myself from japan a couple of years ago. i don't know why but the internet site which hosts my pix are not working.. i will post pix when it's working


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

damn i didnt know it was up for sale!... hey i got 22 grand in the bank account....if this guy doesnt want it, ill come pick it up next week!

hey latindrifter....if you want, i could sell you my sil 80...i did all the 180 conversions....the glass, the type - x tails, RHD, but i put on the s14 silvia front instead of leaving the 180 styled pop up lights... tons of carbon fiber shit cause it lightens it up so so much you know.....and ill let you keep my TE37's, and ill throw in some 150 spoke wires if you want em...17,900 final price....its got sooooo much shit :thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Are u guys fucking with this noob or what. cause if u guys are its fucking funny shit reading those posts.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> krillo, stop stealing my potential buyers


hey, this is a capitalist country. If i can undercut you i will


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> Are u guys fucking with this noob or what. cause if u guys are its fucking funny shit reading those posts.


wtf are yoy talking about?? you saw my car before remember?? we met at the national 240sx.org bbq a couple of months ago.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea that was some funny shit! fuckin drifted around that one corner and a cop saw you...and the fingers were all greasy from the chicken and he almost lost it runnin from the cop....

why would we be fucking with the noob? we dont do that here....theyre mean on the other 240 forums though....they flame those noobs so bad...not here though :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea jeong lets go work out after this, i think i can rob bench 350 now... and probably will be able to military press an SR20 soon, no need for a lift soon..


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

dude these guys are trying to rip you off i have a 180 ill sell you for 15,000. All ive done is converted the taillights to the 240's and some other things. its so powerful i threw my high performance rod and now it needs rebuilt. Crazy stuff.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i got a 2004 180SX with 6 15's and its got a B18C5 motor in it, AWD pushing about 800HP. you can have the 20 inch spinning wire wheels for no charge. 13000


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i was the cop chasing you  you managed to elude me, now i have your i.p address


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> i was the cop chasing you  you managed to elude me, now i have your i.p address


dood dont be playing like that..

but latindrifter.. do you really want it?? i'm rather flexible w/ the price..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> i was the cop chasing you  you managed to elude me, now i have your i.p address


Hope you wrote it down cause I just hacked into your mainframe and re-routed your modem connection to brazil. Not to mention re-set your power source to 10ohms of resistance and reversed the polarity of DC servo coupler extension housing. You are sooo fucked now! Good luck tracing this... I got more tricks up my sleeves. "You'll never catch me coppahs!"


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i just arrested vsp3c last night, he was crying like a baby til i let him go off with a warning.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> dood dont be playing like that..
> 
> but latindrifter.. do you really want it?? i'm rather flexible w/ the price..


Dont sell it man!!! You didnt even let SuperStreet take pixes of it yet!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he needs more nawss though


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

He'll blow the intake welds!!! Then me and the mad scientist will have to rip the block apart and replace the piston rings he fried!!! Amatures don't use naws!!! lol J/p


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

opium: job well done :thumbup:

honda hater: yeah yeah whatever.. 

azrps13 : i just got a call from super street.. they already knew that it was up for sale.. we're gonna have a photoshoot in about a week and half  one thing they were disappointed w/ was that i only had one carbron fiber nitrous tank in the back.. they wanted to see 3 

drift : do you still have hook ups w/ that one guy?? i could use some more naws


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i got another one too. its a Sil-80 convertible. its very rare but ill sell for 10k.

Whats with the chicken?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

chicken?? what chicken??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Kelso said:


> and the fingers were all greasy from the chicken and he almost lost it runnin from the cop....


Chicken


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

from the barbecue.....oh you werent there were you? :loser: haha j/p

hey latin drifter....if you decide to put off your 180 hopes and dreams....i have an r33 skyline GTR id sell for pretty cheap....it needs a passenger seat, all windows(some asshole busted them all out one night), and some rims. its also been keyes but the body is str8 and its never been wrecked. i got it new from australia when it first came out and imported it. my dad owns a very large shipping company and my uncle lives in australia....grew up with nicole kidman too...
come on its in pretty good shape... anbd its really rare....make an offer
dont believe 240sxbeginner...he has 19's and theyre chrome but they aint spinners....unless you upgraded?

hey vsp3c.... i got a carbon nos bottle sittin here... its a 200 shot bottle and can handle like 20, 000 lbs of pressure....ill sell it for like 80 bucks cause its used...you can throw it in for the photo shoot.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this thread is :lame:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats only because you dont have a 180sx to sell


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea sucks only to have a 240sx... and a skyline R34 

anyone need naws?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kelso : dood you were the one w/ honey bbq wings. i only eat original crispy  and yeah call me up when you got time.. need more naws

drift : send me naws  more naws i have the better it'll be for photoshoot / this drifting vid i have to make


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh your makin a drift vid for the scc site?! damn that shit will be illlll

ya ill drive over in my dads new lambo gallardo...this bitch is bad, i gotta show you it...give you the bottle and take you for a ride drifting down main street...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

only a gallardo? v10? pussy. v12 lambo murcielago w/ a quad turbo kit. thats what my dad has.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

murcialago with a quad turbo kit....sounds nice....i got a quad with a twin turbo kit :thumbup: once that secondary turbo kicks in, i need a big wing to keep me on the ground....cause its so fast and light it would fly away....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im assuming your running nawz on that to. wow. need one for the front and the back. how much hp does that have?500?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

we dyno tested it at our friends shop in NC....has 628 at the fucking wheels with a 100 shot....i was gonna put 200 but i think it might blow off my intake cause its a small motor...

but on a serious note....my brother has nitrous on his car and his plugs turned fucking purple....ive never heard of that happening before..anybody else heard of purple plugs from NOS?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

serious? HAhahaha


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kelso said:


> but on a serious note....my brother has nitrous on his car and his plugs turned fucking purple....ive never heard of that happening before..anybody else heard of purple plugs from NOS?


talk about using the wrong plugs.....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it happened to me before!!!!!!!!! you gotta buy the specially treated ones from NOS. they use them in funny cars and stuff.. pretty nice stuff.. and you're plugs won't get fried w/ these babies


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

lol i never heard of special NOS plugs but ill tell him you said that....he usually uses like the best of everything on his car and i know he uses like the best plugs he could...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

he probably used the wrong heat range, or had them gapped wrong.


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

it will be really difficult finding a 180sx because it is imported
just get a 240sx and try and see if you can do a RHD conversion
I think that it would be cheaper
and i think that insurance for a car imported from Japan is expensive


----------

